# Wouldn't a Craftsman chipper make a great 2nd stage blower??



## lpmartin4 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey all. I enjoy building functional stuff our of other people's junk. I own a 9hp chipper that will handle leaves, (via the hopper) or sticks up to 3" in diameter. I have no use for a chipper. I'm at the point I'd give it to a friend. Then it occurred to me... I bet if I mounted that housing behind an auger I'd have a very effective 2 stage snowblower. Has anyone tried this? I also own a Hustler Super Z with 23HP gas engine. I intend to mount whatever I build on the front of the Hustler with chains. Our little cul de sac gets ignored by our town. I'd love to be able to clear the street for our neighbors. Ideas?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll take it!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hypothesis, experiment, experiment.*

Hypothesis- use the fan chipper rotor drive for a snow blower impeller

Experiment- unsatisfactory results due to fly wheel clutch drive and poor torque due to 
flywheel clutch or a modified belt drive.

The rotor has to be as wide as the machine or use two rotors equal in width to the machine

Conclusion

The rotor fan impeller method has been patented and the patent is still in force, 
not a good idea from a legal standpoint 

:waving:

You will be money/ trouble free ahead if you buy a bercomac blower with an engine


----------

